# Enviro M55 Insert Multi-Fuel Stove



## libirm (Oct 31, 2011)

Hello-
My self and two other friends just ordered a M55-
We came across this thread http://woodpelletreviews.com/Reviews/Pellet-Stoves/Enviro-M55-Multi-Fuel-Stove.html#startOfPageId190
Second comment down is not too encouraging about this stove, so we are wondering if others have experienced any like this?
Thanks for you help in advance.
PB


----------



## joescho (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm pretty darn new to burning pellets, but I've never heard of "east" and "west" coast pellets.  I'm sure the knowledgeable folks here would have mentioned it somewhere in here and I've never seen it.

I wouldn't get too worked up about it because as with everything else, your milage may vary....


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 31, 2011)

Wow, The stove owner will believe anything the dealer tells them! 

Enviro saw an issue with these stoves after they were released. It was actually feeding more pellets with certain pellets(East coast/west coast-didn't really matter-It was a size density thing!) They promptly replaced the auger cover to make it adjustable so if you had an issue with over fire(too much fuel fed in) you could lower the cover plate to reduce the amount of fuel.

There was absolutly no reason to replace the stove because of this. Easy in house fix. If the dealer know what he was doing!

We had a few members get the early units and there are post hear. None had the stove replaced, Just a replacement item the dealer installed. They also just released a blower upgrade to improve the amount af air flow to the convection tubes. This also helped the stoves issue of getting hot when in the upper heat ranges. We have a few member here that have this unit. Hopefully they chime in. Since the upgrades the feedback seems good.


----------



## NPCoot (Oct 31, 2011)

I can't say enough good things about mine.  Haven't really had any issues other than the hopper lid gasket falling apart already, but to me that's just normal wear and tear, not to mention I've put 4.5 tons through it to date.  So the lid has been opened and closed a lot in order to add those pellets.


----------



## Roadstar (Oct 31, 2011)

The first (top) video in the link below mentions (at about 2:15) pellet width as being 0.2 inch.

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/81683/

I live on the west coast and the pellets I use measure 0.25 inch in diameter.  I believe this is the size of most of the pellets out here.  I use Bear Mountain pellets and thatâ€™s what they are.  I tried a couple of bags of Blazers last year and I donâ€™t recall the diameter of them looking larger or smaller than the Bear Mountain.

There is a brand out here, Clean Burn, that are larger than 0.25 inch in diameter.  I donâ€™t know how large they are but they are large enough that I wonâ€™t use them.  They are also longer than most pellets I have used.

So, was that video made on the East coast?


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 31, 2011)

Every pellet including imports generally go by the PFI standards. There is no east coast or west coast pellet. Pretty much follow the same rules.


----------



## libirm (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks gentleman-
Pellets where a concern, here there are only Loews, Home Depot, and 1-800-pellets to buy from.
Also it seemed that the Enviro did care about the matter or worst yet, the problem was unfix-able.
Glad to hear so many positives about the stove.


----------



## kykel (Nov 1, 2011)

Recently bought my Enviro M55Cast FS and I love this stove. Runs flawlessly. I can tell you that this stove came with the improved convection blower and the adjustable auger cover. So I can only assume that if you just bought the stove yours will have the upgrade. As far as noise its not bad in my mind. It is a pellet stove and they all make noise. Good luck with the stove and tell us what you think after installed


----------



## Threerun (Nov 1, 2011)

We have one and I have not experienced the same problems. The stove hasn't over fired at all. The only issue I have is that the baffle plate is pretty warped to hell, which would tell me the metal isn't quite up to snuff. Also I am not sure if I have an auger plate on mine. I purchased it December of last year and more than likely the dealer had it for some time on the floor. They don't sell a lot of these models apparently. 

Actually I am their first with the M55, lol.


----------



## libirm (Nov 1, 2011)

Well I guess this does certainly calm the nerves about the purchase.
Ordered with a 2 week wait.. will send pictures and how it is going.
So please stand by, will post on this thread
Thanks again for the response.
PB


----------



## sante fe (Nov 2, 2011)

How much are they going for ? Did you buy it from a pellet stove warehouse ?


----------



## libirm (Nov 2, 2011)

Bought local- like supporting the Local guy-
$3500+install + pipe


----------



## Freddyp (Nov 2, 2011)

I have owned the M55 insert for just under a year now and have burned a few tons of pellets through it. The biggest problem that I have with this stove is the incredible  amount of pellets that this thing eats. 
When I questioned the dealer about this issue last season I was told that it was the quality of pellets. I burn either Okanagas, Barefoots or Lignetics all considered to be super premiums so I don't agree with their answer. I can load the hopper which only holds about 30 lbs not the full bag and only get about 6 hours of run time. I tend to run the stove on all of the factory setting (3) with a heat level of 3. If I raise the heat level up higher then I run out of pellets much quicker. I can fill the hopper just before going to bed and wake up about 7 hours later and the house is cold since the stove runs out of pellets. Same thing happens when I leave for work. Fill it at 7:00 AM come home at 3:00,,,house is cold and the stove is off due to no pellets. My wife and I are considering selling this thing for a huge loss and looking for a stove that will run more economically. If anyone out there has one of the M55's and has been able to resolve this issue then I am very interested in learning how. The manufacturer as offered no solution, however I have read that there is a modification to the stove that can be done but my installer/dealer knows nothing about it or is not willing to install the mod. 
At 3 bags of pellets a day,,,, it is cheaper to heat with oil then it is with this stove.


----------



## SubMech (Nov 2, 2011)

My m55 insert is still new, only 6 bags through it so far. No complaints other than it eats a lot of pellets. Great heat and it is much much quieter than the wood insert I had. Yes I can hear the feed auger and yes I can hear the stirring rod but it's still new and I have a feeling it will just be background noise once the "new" factor goes away. Now I just need more food for the beast.


----------



## libirm (Nov 2, 2011)

SubMech said:
			
		

> My m55 insert is still new, only 6 bags through it so far. No complaints other than it eats a lot of pellets. Great heat and it is much much quieter than the wood insert I had. Yes I can hear the feed auger and yes I can hear the stirring rod but it's still new and I have a feeling it will just be background noise once the "new" factor goes away. Now I just need more food for the beast.


What the Deal with these stoves eating allot of pellets?
Are these stoves in need of adjustment or do they inherently use more pellets than other stoves?
Maybe it is a efficiency issue?


----------



## libirm (Nov 2, 2011)

They new stoves says it hold 60lbs of pellets- it seems enviro made a change in capacity
Brochure says on their site-
Large Hopper -
Large 60 lb. hopper for up to 36 hrs. continuous burning time.
http://www.enviro.com/images/manuals-brochures/brochures/M55 Cast FPI Brochure Nov 2010.pdf

(Can't figure out how to get the whole link address on this post; how do I do it?)


----------



## flynfrfun (Nov 2, 2011)

FredfromBoston,
I have the insert and it holds the full 60lbs as advertised.  I do have to push the pellets back into the hopper, then fill again, push pellets back.  Doing this over and over until the hopper is chock full.  Then you will get a lot longer burn before reloading.  This is one negative of inserts.  I'm guessing you have the insert based on what you are saying.  But, it sounds like you are only getting it half full.

I think on heat level 3 you are going to burn about 4lbs/hr which equates to about a 10hr burn on one bag of pellets.  If you fill the hopper all the way you should get more like 15hrs.

I've never owned any other brand of pellet stove, so can't comment on efficiency.  I do know Enviro claims something like 83%, but that could be pie in the sky numbers.


----------



## kykel (Nov 2, 2011)

30 lbs is not very much. If you go 7 hours on 30 lbs that would be a little over 1.5 bags a day. I averaged 2 bags a day on setting three with my old stove during the winter(hudson river saranac). New stove(enviro m55cast fs) seems to be about the same or maybe even a little less. Sorry to hear that your having trouble. J takeman posted a chart on pounds of pellets per hour on each setting. Maybe you can pm him and see if he can post it again and see what your stove should burn per hour on setting three


----------



## libirm (Nov 2, 2011)

It would be great if some with a M55 insert could post burn rates for us!
thanks in advance!
PB


----------



## flynfrfun (Nov 2, 2011)

kykel said:
			
		

> 30 lbs is not very much. If you go 7 hours on 30 lbs that would be a little over 1.5 bags a day. I averaged 2 bags a day on setting three with my old stove during the winter(hudson river saranac). New stove(enviro m55cast fs) seems to be about the same or maybe even a little less. Sorry to hear that your having trouble. J takeman posted a chart on pounds of pellets per hour on each setting. Maybe you can pm him and see if he can post it again and see what your stove should burn per hour on setting three



Thanks for the comparison Kykel.  So, does the M55 in your opinion, put out about the same amount of heat as your old stove since they both use roughly the same amount of pellets on heat level 3?  If so, then the efficiency is probably similar.

I'd love to hear comparisons from anyone else that has owned other stoves.


----------



## Freddyp (Nov 2, 2011)

It was great to see all the post  backs on this issue, but let me add some clarifications to my original post. I only get about 5 hrs for every 30 lbs of pellets. When I mentioned 7 hrs, I should have said that is how many hrs I sleep. When I do the math that is closer to 3 bags or pellets for a day - that is too much. And that is on heat setting 3,, if I push that to 4, which is what I would need to run it at on a sub-32 degrees days, then I get less time. When I load the stove I use a plastic bucket that holds exactly 15lbs of pellets, I load it into the hopper and then use a plastic spatula, (like the type you would use to frost a cake) and move the pellets further into the hopper - then add another 15lbs. I have yet to be able to get the full 40lbs into the stove. I have played with the different pellet type settings and have found that the Normal Pellet setting runs the auger a fraction of a second slower but not enough to gain any significant time on a burn. I can see the back of my stove (see through fireplace that insert is in) and have timed the auger running to less than 1.2 seconds.
Overall there are a lot of things about this stove that I like,,, looks, quality, quietness, flexibility, ease of cleaning, except for the glass which constantly blacks up only on the right side a flawed air wash system IMOpinion,,,, but at the end of the day, my neighbor has a low end Home Depot stove that heats a 2200 sq ft home that he runs around the clock on 1.5 bags a day - that is more what I was expecting with the M55 which is about triple the cost of the HD special.
I have sent an e-mail off to the manufacturer and am hoping that their Tech support gets back to me with a resolution or explains what settings I should be running this beast on. 
Thanks


----------



## Eatonpcat (Nov 2, 2011)

flynfrfun said:
			
		

> FredfromBoston,
> I have the insert and it holds the full 60lbs as advertised.  I do have to push the pellets back into the hopper, then fill again, push pellets back.  Doing this over and over until the hopper is chock full.  Then you will get a lot longer burn before reloading.  This is one negative of inserts.  I'm guessing you have the insert based on what you are saying.  But, it sounds like you are only getting it half full.
> 
> I think on heat level 3 you are going to burn about 4lbs/hr which equates to about a 10hr burn on one bag of pellets.  If you fill the hopper all the way you should get more like 15hrs.
> ...



I swear I answered with almost the same answer as this last night (maybe my social six slid into the eight or nine range and I didn't post what i had typed).  Not sure exactly how much my stove holds, but it seems to be closer to the 60 lbs as advertised.  As stated by flynfrfun, I have to push my pellets back, I usually slide my hand under the pile and they settle into the back of the hopper.


----------



## jtakeman (Nov 2, 2011)

libirm said:
			
		

> SubMech said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Any stove that produces over 50K BTU's is going to eat some serious fuel. But on the good side is you'll be warm even in the cold. You could complain about the eating or complain about being cold! All I know is my stove has tons of needed horse power come the super cold season. Maybe you need to look into permanent pink pellets to reduce the heat loss?

libirm asked me by PM. to post the approx feed rates on the M55's. 

#1= 1.5 LBS/HR   
#3= 3.3 LBS/HR 
#5= 6.5 LBS/HR

Because of pellet variation(size-density) these numbers are appox.


----------



## libirm (Nov 2, 2011)

Nicely explained ...new to pellet stove world..this post makes complete sense..thank you J-T


----------



## flynfrfun (Nov 2, 2011)

Fred,
One way to cut down on pellets is to drop the feed trim down to 1.  Factory sets it at 3.  It will help, but I don't think it's going to accomplish the big change you are looking for. 

Also, you need to make sure the damper is set correctly.  I find mine likes a mag reading of around .15-.16.  Of course this won't change the pellet usage, but will give you slightly more heat if optimized.


----------



## flynfrfun (Nov 2, 2011)

J-
I know you have owned other brands and models of stoves.  What is your opinion on the Enviro's efficiency?  I've been curious about this for a while now.  But without sitting next to two different stoves running at the same time at a similar pellet feed rate, it's hard to compare.


----------



## jtakeman (Nov 2, 2011)

flynfrfun said:
			
		

> J-
> I know you have owned other brands and models of stoves.  What is your opinion on the Enviro's efficiency?  I've been curious about this for a while now.  But without sitting next to two different stoves running at the same time at a similar pellet feed rate, it's hard to compare.



I would say the quad is pretty close(slightly less?). But the Breckwell was no where near the Omega. Just changing stoves(nothing else) has me saved pellets.


----------



## kykel (Nov 2, 2011)

flynfrfun said:
			
		

> kykel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seems to put out much more heat. old stove was rated at 40,000 btu  New stove 55,000 btu


----------



## Wachusett (Nov 2, 2011)

I can't comment on the insert, but the freestanding can hold 80 lbs. (2 bags). All owners will probably
agree; stoves will make some noise, but to me it sounds like pennies from heaven.


----------



## flynfrfun (Nov 2, 2011)

kykel said:
			
		

> flynfrfun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I meant, does it seem to put out similar heat at the same pellet feed rate in lbs/hr burned?  I'm not asking for exact #'s, but you would probably notice if it is a lot less efficient or about on par with the other stove based on how much heat it puts out and your pellet usage.


----------



## libirm (Nov 3, 2011)

J-T
On average how ofter do you empty the ash?
What pellets  do you find works best in your stove?
Thanks for help.


----------



## kykel (Nov 3, 2011)

Its still early in the season but I would say setting #3 on my enviro seems to put out more heat compared to old stove on setting #3.  old stove never regerstered 85 on the thermostat in the room with the stove. Enviro did. It does hold 10 more pounds but when I wake up in the am and check hopper Im happy to see quite a bit more pellets in the hopper.


----------



## libirm (Nov 4, 2011)

With the m55 insert- how do I make the trans sistion from 3" fresh air inlet and pipe to the 4 inch I have goin to the out side?


----------



## flynfrfun (Nov 4, 2011)

libirm said:
			
		

> With the m55 insert- how do I make the trans sistion from 3" fresh air inlet and pipe to the 4 inch I have goin to the out side?



I used 3" dryer venting for mine.  What kind of setup do you have?  Mine is in a pre-fab "doghouse" which is basically a pop out they built onto the side of the house for a gas fireplace.  I changed the gas out for the pellet stove.  So, my OAK goes straight out the back.


----------



## flynfrfun (Nov 4, 2011)

kykel said:
			
		

> Its still early in the season but I would say setting #3 on my enviro seems to put out more heat compared to old stove on setting #3.  old stove never regerstered 85 on the thermostat in the room with the stove. Enviro did. It does hold 10 more pounds but when I wake up in the am and check hopper Im happy to see quite a bit more pellets in the hopper.



Thanks Kykel, good info to know.


----------



## libirm (Nov 4, 2011)

The back of my m55 has the 3 inch fresh vent, as am sure you know, but I would to connect to my existing 4 inch that is there now from my previous stove fresh air vent


----------



## kykel (Nov 4, 2011)

im sure they make a 3 Inch to 4 Inch coupler.


----------



## jtakeman (Nov 4, 2011)

libirm said:
			
		

> J-T
> On average how ofter do you empty the ash?
> What pellets  do you find works best in your stove?
> Thanks for help.



My Omega has a large as pan. Holds over a ton depending on what brand used.

I haven't found it to be pellet picky and seems to burn any pellet I can afford. Heat wise, The Douglas fir were about the best and also the cleanest. But tough to afford them. Also really liked the softwoods and 100% Oak pellets. But to be honest I bought this multifueler to burn what I can afford. So I have been burning cheap stuff in the shoulder season. And only splurging on Hamers-Okies-Spruce Pointes-Cubex-Turmans-BareFoots(might have missed a few others) when it gets bitter cold.

The flexability of this stove does make it a bit easier on my wallet, When it comes time to reload the fuel supply.


----------



## flynfrfun (Nov 4, 2011)

This may be a little too early to tell for sure, but I seem to have dramatically improved the left leaning flame by reducing the draft.  My thoughts are that with too much vacuum in the stove, it pulls the air too hard towards the exhaust which is on the left bottom side of the firebox.  Also, I slide the burn pot and liner and grate as far to the left as it will allow.  It won't move much, but on mine I can get 1/8" or so in total.  3rd, I make sure the iron firebox liner is pushed all the way to the back of the stove.  The better it seals against the back of the stove, the more it forces the hot air up thru the heat exchangers and back down behind the liner.  Since I have done these 3 things, my flame is standing pretty much straight up and is more consistent.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Nov 4, 2011)

flynfrfun said:
			
		

> This may be a little too early to tell for sure, but I seem to have dramatically improved the left leaning flame by reducing the draft.  My thoughts are that with too much vacuum in the stove, it pulls the air too hard towards the exhaust which is on the left bottom side of the firebox.  Also, I slide the burn pot and liner and grate as far to the left as it will allow.  It won't move much, but on mine I can get 1/8" or so in total.  3rd, I make sure the iron firebox liner is pushed all the way to the back of the stove.  The better it seals against the back of the stove, the more it forces the hot air up thru the heat exchangers and back down behind the liner.  Since I have done these 3 things, my flame is standing pretty much straight up and is more consistent.



Thanks for the tips, I will try this also when I clean the stove this weekend!!


----------



## libirm (Nov 16, 2011)

Well-
Box for insert ready, wall painted, 2 ton pellets ordered, stove schedule for Friday install,
I am ready!


----------



## kykel (Nov 17, 2011)

I was at brick fix today and there were 2 m55 inserts there. I bet one was yours.

what pellets did you get


----------



## cuznvin (Nov 17, 2011)

libirm said:
			
		

> Well-
> Box for insert ready, wall painted, 2 ton pellets ordered, stove schedule for Friday install,
> I am ready!



Who is doinfg your install? WHat pellets did you order?


----------



## jtakeman (Nov 17, 2011)

Here is a chart on the agitator and feed rates for you fella's. This isn't in the manual yet. Hope you find it handy?

Enjoy!


----------



## kykel (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks again j
Enviro should  be paying you. 
Ive had a few problems with the stove that werent really problems. I just didnt know how certian things worked and couldnt find info in manual. you saved me a lot of grief and im very greatful that your on this site

Cusnvin called me Enviro King but that title belongs to you!


----------



## Freddyp (Nov 17, 2011)

I finally got around to running some stats on my M55 Insert and have some updated figures. I added to this post about 2 weeks ago and was concerned with the high number of pellets I seemed to have been burning. Well it turns out that based on my stats I am burning close to a bag more a day than the manufacturer states.
This is what I did,, first I thoroughly cleaned the stove and made sure the hopper was completely empty. 
Once emptied and vacuumed I then forced a full bag, 40lbs of Lignetis into the hamper - I could not get one more pellet into the hopper no kidding. Sherwood says I should have been able to get 50 lbs into the hopper - there was no way that is possible on my insert.
I then hooked up a Magnahelic gauge to the stove and ran the stove at all setting and adjusted the draft to between .15 to .17 across all settings.
I then ran the stove in the Premium Pellet setting, with combustion set at 3, feed rate at 2 and combustion rate at 3. These settings seemed to give me the amount of heat that I needed to heat the room. When I dropped the feed rating down to 1, I significantly lost my flame and got a lot of sparking, almost like an outside fire pit does when sap is ignited. I put the feed rate back to 2 and let the stove run until it was dry.
That took 9hrs and 10 minutes. 
Based on my math for those settings I would be burning just a tad under 3 bags or 120 lbs in a 24 hour cycle. According to my local distributor/installer that seems to be to many pellets. 
He has very few recommendations and is suggesting that he tries to adjusts something he called a pellet restrictor that he tells me was added at the warehouse to most M55's to try and reduce the amount of pellets allowed into the auger and lower the consumption. 
I must say I am pretty upset and disappointed with this whole issue, but still love the M55. Overall it is pretty nice stove but in the peak of winter in Mass. I need to run that stove at 4 or 5 to generate the heat that I need which means I will be using 4 or more bags and still wont get an 8 hr cycle to take me through the night or day when I am not home. 
My dealer/installer does not know enough about these stoves and keeps asking me to do the research and let him know what I find. Sherwood will not answer any e-mails and just forwards them back to the dealer who calls and ask me how to fix it all over again....not the best customer service!
Does anyone know of a person that is familiar with these stoves and may live in Mass that I may be able to pay to take a look at this stove??? It would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## flynfrfun (Nov 17, 2011)

When you say you let the stove run dry...was it completely out of pellets?  Usually, the stove will shut down with a good bit of pellets in the hopper.  This is common on most stoves due to the shape of the hopper.  So, if that is how it happened, you are not using the full 40lbs of pellets for the 9hr run and therefore your computations will be off by whatever is left in the hopper.  Going from memory, I think mine will run for about 10-12hrs on heat level 3 (feed trim 3) on a full bag of pellets.  I'll have to try it again sometime, but my house will get pretty hot.

Yep, running at heat level 3 non-stop will use pellets fast.  I'm surprised you have to run the stove 24/7 on that high of a setting.  I run mine on hi/low and it cycles between heat level 3 and 1, staying on 1 most of the time.   I have a 1900sf 2 story well insulated house.

The best way to figure pellet usage in lbs is to fill the hopper all the way up, pushing pellets back into the stove as you go until it is chock full.  Sounds like you did this.  Then run the stove nonstop.  When you refill (before stove shuts down due to no fuel) refill the hopper to the same point it was before.  Weigh yourself on your home scale. Then grab the bag of remaining pellets and weigh again.  The difference between the 2 readings is the amount of lbs left in the bag.  Subtract that from 40lbs and you get the exact # of lbs of pellets the stove burned in that timeframe.

On a mid 40's day, my stove burns about 2.5lbs of pellets/hr keeping the room where the stove is located at 76F, the rest of the house is about 68-70F.  This is on hi/low mode with heat level 3 as the high.


----------



## flynfrfun (Nov 17, 2011)

Another thing...reading posts about guys only using 1bag/day and etc. can be misleading.  Some people keep their houses a lot colder than others.  And you always have to figure some people want to brag and make their setup sound a lot better than it really is.  It's hard to compare unless you have owned another brand of stove and then you have first hand experience on how much heat should really come out of a stove when fed with a given quantity of pellets.

I've only owned the M55, so I can't really compare.  It does eat a lot of pellets on higher settings, but so do other stoves of the same BTU size.  I've heard Mt Vernon owners talk about how theirs gulps down the pellets when turned up too.

Is there someone at home 24hrs a day that you can't use a thermostat and have the stove drop the temp in the day when you are at work?  That is how most people on this forum keep their pellet usage down.


----------



## flynfrfun (Nov 17, 2011)

Sorry to keep posting...do you have the bigger convection blower on your stove?  When I installed this on my stove, it made a big difference in heat output.

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/78629/#964645


----------



## kykel (Nov 17, 2011)

Are you able to see the auger cover. If so is there a cover plate with slots where the screws are that hold the cover in place. If so you should be able to loosen the screws and slide the cover down. this should slow the amount of pellets that enter the auger.

It seems to me that if your going through that many pellets you should have quite a large fire in the pot. The more pellets that fall the bigger the fire.
How old is the stove. I know they had a problem with the inserts overfiring so they came up with the adjustable auger cover.

Its very disapointing that no one can give you an answer to your problem. If its a new stove they should replace it. if not they should try replacing the auger motor or control board. Id keep on them until you get results.


----------



## flynfrfun (Nov 17, 2011)

Kykel,
I think lowering the auger cover plate is just going to make him have to turn the feed trim up to make up the difference.  Yes, he will use less pellets...but also get less heat.  That plate idea was a band-aid fix IMHO that was truly rectified with the higher output convection blower.  I'm not an expert, but that's my opinion.

My local dealer just installed an M55 cast that has the old blower.  I was amazed at how hot the stove was...it's no wonder they were tripping the high limit switch.  With the new blower, mine does not get nearly as hot.  Yes, the air coming from the heat exchangers is cooler than it was, but it was way too hot before.  I'm getting 240F at heat level 3, feed trim 3 and it's moving a lot of air.  I am burning Douglas Fir pellets which are pretty hot though.

Hey...that's an idea...maybe FredinBoston can measure the temp of the air coming out of his heat exchangers (bump up the feed trim to 3) and we can compare to see if the stove is putting out about what it should.


----------



## cuznvin (Nov 17, 2011)

So how would I know I will have the new blower. I am getting it installed on the 28th and ordered it last Saturday....


----------



## kykel (Nov 17, 2011)

just seems that for me to go through a bag in nine hours id have to set the feed rate at 4 or 5. Hes at 2. So his at setting 2 is burning like mine at 5 so he must have quite a large fire.He must be throwing some heat. too much for the #2 setting. So if the auger was feeding less by adjusting the cover it might be less heat but appropriate for setting # 2 Does that make any sense? I do have the adjustable cover plate and the upgraded convection blower and mine seems to burn at a good rate


----------



## flynfrfun (Nov 17, 2011)

cuznvin said:
			
		

> So how would I know I will have the new blower. I am getting it installed on the 28th and ordered it last Saturday....



All of the new stoves have it.  But if your dealer's supplier has an older one in his warehouse, you could still get one with the old blower.  I'd tell them you only want it with the new blower.  If it doesn't, then tell them you either want one with the new blower, or to order the new blower and have them install it in the stove at no charge to you.  I don't know of any way to know without actually looking at it and seeing if it is the one I referenced in my post above.


----------



## kykel (Nov 17, 2011)

cuznvin said:
			
		

> So how would I know I will have the new blower. I am getting it installed on the 28th and ordered it last Saturday....



I have it vin and I ordered my in october. there was a sticker on the box that stated "new blower". If you look at the blower on the motor side the motor will be round and black. The old one was square an black. ther was a post with pictures of the old and new. Alao ask Bill.


----------



## flynfrfun (Nov 17, 2011)

I interpreted his post to mean he was on heat level 3, feed trim 2, combustion air trim 3.

I might do a run at that setting and compute my pellet usage for him to compare to, if he confirms his settings for me.  If he gets me his air temp at the heat exchanger, then we can truly tell if his stove is putting out the correct amount of heat for his pellet usage.  Of course, I'm not burning Lignetics, so that will be the variable I can't do a direct comparison to.


----------



## cuznvin (Nov 17, 2011)

kykel said:
			
		

> cuznvin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks!!


----------



## libirm (Nov 17, 2011)

cuznvin said:
			
		

> libirm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I went with Agway, their premium pellets got a pretty good rating  if I understood it right;- $275 a ton + 55 del.  I did not want to be forced to buy out of desperation or wait 2 weeks for a delivery.  It will get me started at least. 

Brick Fix doing the install


----------



## cuznvin (Nov 17, 2011)

libirm said:
			
		

> cuznvin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are they Agway Branded?


----------



## flynfrfun (Nov 17, 2011)

I think Enviro says the stove burns 6.5lbs/hr on heat level 5.  That's only about 6-7hrs/bag.  Heat level 3 should be about 4lbs/hr which is about 10hrs/bag.


----------



## libirm (Nov 17, 2011)

cuznvin said:
			
		

> libirm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes-
http://www.agway.com/catalog/home_a..._pellets/05900063_agway_wood_pellet_40lb.html


----------



## libirm (Nov 17, 2011)

KYKEL-
Thanks for your posts- I be in panic mode otherwise....hope to see you soon @ brick fix...to talk about the stoves to make sure I am getting it right.


----------



## kykel (Nov 17, 2011)

I used the agway brand in my old stove with good results and my old stove was picky. 275 a ton Isnt bad either. they were asking 300 at port jeff last year. I only used a few bags in the shoulder season but liked them.


----------



## BradH70 (Nov 17, 2011)

This post seems to have taken a few turns along the way but here are a few comments that I can make about my stove:

1. I am heating just around 2200sq/ft. With the mild temps that we are having now in NH, I can keep the stove at heat level #1 and the house stays in the upper 60s downstairs and mid to upper 60s upstairs.

2. At heat level #1, the stove burns just a about 1 bag in a 24 hour period. I believe that my auger trim is at 2 and convection blower is at 3. I will have to check to be 100% sure. Pellet type setting is Premium.

3. I can easily get more than 1 bag of pellets in the stove. I have never measure the amount, but it has to be close to the 60 pounds that the manufacturer states will fit in the stove. Have to really get my hands in there and push the pellets into the back of the hopper.

4. When the temps start to get much lower (35 or less) for a consistent amount of time, I run the stove in Hi/Low mode with the Hi level being at heat level #3. With this, I have never had the high limit switch trip. Pellet consumption in the mode is surely going to change with the outside temps, and I have not owned the stove long enough in the really cold season to get an accurate measure. However, I donâ€™t think that it will be in the 3 to 4 bags per day range as is the issue with the person that started this thread.

5. I bought the stove last February, so I am not sure what blower is in it, however, it is nice and quite and I was able to compare it side by side with an Accentra and the M55 was much, much quieter. When I clean the stove this weekend I will take a peek at the blower to see which one I got. The air that comes out is nice and hot and seems to be doing a fine job heating our house (8 1/2 years old and very well insulated) so I donâ€™t see any reason to change it if it is the older fan motor.


----------



## libirm (Nov 17, 2011)

BradH70 said:
			
		

> This post seems to have taken a few turns along the way but here are a few comments that I can make about my stove:


Thanks Brad-
I don't mind the turns too much, I new to the pellet world so I getting a good education from all points mentioned.
I be able to start accessing the stove personally after Friday's install ans no doubt will continue to have questions.
As  mentioned to me; this forum is more informative than the Manufactures PDF's; So it is much appreciated- nothing like real world experience. 
J-T- thanks for the chart, I hae been sharing it with my other two buds who bought  stoves with me too!


----------



## libirm (Nov 19, 2011)

Before


----------



## libirm (Nov 19, 2011)

After


----------



## jtakeman (Nov 19, 2011)

Nice! 

How do you like it so far?


----------



## cuznvin (Nov 19, 2011)

Love it!! Love the animal print in the room too!! So were you happy with Billy/Brick Fix?

Another 9 days for me!!


----------



## libirm (Nov 19, 2011)

Well- 4 fours into it...it great  My friend who bought the other one....Loves it
Brick fix- super professional - can't say enough good things...Please believe I say that with no agenda attached.  would buy in a instant from them again.
I have some questions but I will wait until I get a bag or two under my belt.

Here is a quick one though...what determines the auger in the pot frequency in turning?  Is there a adjustment for it?

I going to sit down with a glass of single malt and read the manual, in front of my new stove!


Thanks JT for the nice compliment- in means allot

Your pellet Bud from LI
PB


----------



## cuznvin (Nov 19, 2011)

Maybe this will help.. I believe JT posted it..


----------



## cuznvin (Nov 19, 2011)

Check this thread also..

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/82987/


----------



## kykel (Nov 19, 2011)

Looks awesome libirm
Glad your happy with install. No smoke smell I hope. One complaint I have. Manual sucks. You wont find the chart that cusnvin posted in it. You'll get great help here. There is a feed trim button that will increase or decrease the amount of pellets that drop. I believe that is in the manual. Any other questions feel free to ask away. Enjoy

Jeff


----------



## flynfrfun (Nov 19, 2011)

So...I'm doing a test of pellet usage for FredfromBoston.  I filled my hopper up completely, turned the stove to heat level 3, feed trim 2 and combustion trim 3 (same as his settings).  I will run it all night like this and get up in the morning to refill the hopper and see what the usage/hr is.  The convection air has stabilized in the 215F range with these settings.  My living room went from 72F to 77F in the first 2hrs of the test.  Of course it's the warmest part of the house.  My bedroom upstairs is only 67F, but I don't try to move the air upstairs.  A big part of the reason most of the hot air doesn't make it upstairs is that I have a skylight in my stairwell.  All the hot air just waffles up into the skylight instead of going upstairs.  I'm thinking about installing a skylight cover.  I bet it would make a big difference in the amount of warm air that makes it upstairs.  Outside temps are 36 at this time...11PM.  I'll report back in the morning with my findings...

Below is a picture of it running for flame height comparison and also a pic of my thermometer probe setup.  It is not touching the heat exchanger wall.  Oh yeah, you can also see the amount of buildup on the glass.  I'm on day 6 since my last cleaning.  It doesn't seem to get any worse than what you see.  I can always see the fire.


----------



## kykel (Nov 19, 2011)

My glass is the same. I think thats the standard for this stove. Not bad in my opinion


----------



## Eatonpcat (Nov 19, 2011)

X3 on the glass pattern...Looks pretty much like mine does burning on level 3 also!


----------



## libirm (Nov 19, 2011)

OK-
Filled and started stove @ 4:00 EST.
Ran @ setting 5 for three hours to burn off oil,paint smell.
Set to the 1 setting for evening 
Filled hopper @ 7:15 am EST with about a half of bag this morning
NOW ON TO A CONCERN
The stove makes a rotisserie sound every time the auger feed the stove! I think this is normal right?
Can here it through out the whole house.
The only thing I tried so far is shut the stove off, unplugged it and started it again.
It is actually pretty annoying when all things are quite. 
My friend dosnot seem to have the sound, only differance is I put a log set in, looks great, but I wondering if that might have something to do with it? Unlikely, but I am cooling the stove off now and will remove the log set to see.
Will put a call into my installer this morning ans see what he thinks.

Other a happier than a pellet pig in a pile of pellets!
sincerely
Warm in LI


----------



## Freddyp (Nov 19, 2011)

Hey guys it's me again,,,I am repeating my test to determine the pounds per hour of pellets that I am using but am adding another metric. I borrowed a high end Mitchell digital thermometer from my friends at Johnson Controls that run my building so that I can get a temp for my test. I guess my question is, what & were should I be measuring??? If I take a temp just at the front door of the insert, close to the tubes I get about 275 degrees after 1 hr of running. If I try to get a measurement from within the tubes, (with stove running) it fluctuates wildly between 450 to 525 because the blower is running. (setting are at heat =3, comb = 3 feed = 1).
Stove was completely cleaned inside and out, pellets (lignetics) were sifted and 40 full pounds were added. Running the stove on manual so that I can accurately determine exact hours run, accounting for the first several minutes at start up before I get flame. I will likely turn it on & off about 3 times, so it will not be running an straight 9 -12 hours for the test since it is around 50 in Boston right now.
I spoke to my dealer about adjusting the pellet preventer within the hopper as well as the Turbo Fan that is supposedly now coming with this years version of the M55 Insert, but which I am certain that don't have,,,and he told me he knows nothing about either of these issues - go figure. BTW my stove was a replacement for their crappy empress which failed after 2 months last winter and was replaced with the M55, (i paid the difference) last Feb of 2011.
Any further advice on my process for testing would be great and THANKS to everyone on this forum for all of you info and guidance. You guys are the best
I will keep you posted.


----------



## flynfrfun (Nov 19, 2011)

OK...here are my results.  I filled the hopper TOTALLY full (requires pushing pellets back into hopper) at 9PM last night.  Same settings as FredfromBoston (heat level 3, feed trim 2, combustion trim 3).  Mag set around .15-.16.  Only difference is I am burning Blazers (Doug Fir) instead of Lignetics.  I refilled the hopper at 6AM this morning which equates to exactly 9hrs running.  The stove was already running at 9PM, so I'm not factoring in startup usage.

3.5lbs/hr is my usage.  My living room ended up at 80F, the temps outside only got down to about 32F.  Upstairs at the farthest point from my stove (coldest part of house) ended up at 70F.

After filling with pellets, I weighed what was left in the bag.  It was 8.5lbs.  So that equates to 31.5lbs used, divided by 9hrs, equals 3.5lbs/hr. 

I do not have the adjustable auger plate cover, so this is full out as many pellets as the stove will feed at these settings.  Actually, I'm kind of surprised...I thought it would burn more than it does.

Extrapolating the data:

At this setting, 1 40lb bag will last 11.4hrs.  2 bags 22.8hrs.  So a hair over 2 bags/day if running 24/7 and it was cold enough outside to run at heat level 3 non-stop.  I'm guessing with my situation, it would take temps to dip down to 0F before I would really need to burn like this 24/7.  Otherwise, my stove will be in hi/low mode running on a thermostat holding the living room temp somwhere around 74-76F.


----------



## flynfrfun (Nov 19, 2011)

Fred,
The best and only way to measure temp is to put a probe into the heat exchanger tube without it touching the tube itself.  Look at my 3rd picture in the post above.  That is the setup I am using.  I modified the metal thermometer clip that comes with a cooking thermometer so that it will stick into the stove above the heat exchanger tubes.  There is a slot there and I had to cut and bend the clip to: 1. Hold the probe at the correct angle so as to not touch the walls of the heat exchange tube. 2. Jam into the slot above the tube so that it doesn't move.  

Since you don't have the higher output blower, you are going to see a lot higher temps than me...but they should be pretty steady.  Sounds like you are touching the stove itself and that's why your measurements are fluctuating so much.  The steel itself fluctuates a lot as the fire goes from big to small, but the air within the tube stays pretty steady (within 10-15F or so).

Also, if you really want to compare apples to apples, mount your probe in the 2nd hole from the left side of the stove where mine is.  And get the higher output blower.  My dealer quoted me $250 for it (part # 50-2481).

Personally, I think the stove puts out more heat (or runs more efficient?) with the higher output blower.  I'm not an engineer, but you would think less air coming out at a hotter temp would be the same as more air coming out at a lower temp.  But, our house sure feels warmer with the new blower.


----------



## cuznvin (Nov 19, 2011)

libirm said:
			
		

> OK-
> Filled and started stove @ 4:00 EST.
> Ran @ setting 5 for three hours to burn off oil,paint smell.
> Set to the 1 setting for evening
> ...



I was listening closely while at the showroom last week and I could hear the auger, but it didnt seem that it was loud enough to be heard through the whole house. Is it possible that because its an insert, the sound is sort of intensified being it is set in and maybe the sound echoes in the chimney? Just guessing here. Does your friend also have an insert? I am getting the logset also. Let me know what Billy has to say.. Hope you are warm !!


----------



## Freddyp (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks FlynfrFun,,, I will save your results since I may need them for my dealer so that I have something to compare against. 
I am rerunning my test and really am hoping that I missed or miscalced something in my initial test.
I probably won't have the result until the end of this week-end though.
BTW I would be happy if I could get the same results that you got,,,,2 bags a day for 20 to 24 hours for this stove would be great!
I will let you know.
THanks
Fred


----------



## flynfrfun (Nov 19, 2011)

FredfromBoston said:
			
		

> Thanks FlynfrFun,,, I will save your results since I may need them for my dealer so that I have something to compare against.
> I am rerunning my test and really am hoping that I missed or miscalced something in my initial test.
> I probably won't have the result until the end of this week-end though.
> BTW I would be happy if I could get the same results that you got,,,,2 bags a day for 20 to 24 hours for this stove would be great!
> ...



Fred,
Don't forget to factor in that smaller pellets (length and/or dia.) will be fed faster than average size pellets.  Since more will fit in each flight of the pellet auger and more weight is dumped into the burnpot in each shot.  So, you have to assume that Lignetics are the same physical size & density as Blazers to really compare the two.  But, at least this should give a pretty good idea of what the stove burns with an average pellet.  I know Bear Mtn pellets are cut shorter and maybe even smaller dia.  Yes, they feed quicker, but the heat output is also higher.  That's what's great about these stoves...you can tweak the feed trim to take all this into account.


----------



## flynfrfun (Nov 19, 2011)

Another thing...Enviro has released a hopper plate that supposedly allows the stove to use more of the pellets before shutting down.  It basically is a plate that mounts to the back of the hopper at a steeper angle.  They had complaints of too many pellets left in the hopper when the stove shut down due to lack of fuel.

I've got one, but haven't installed it yet.  Looking at it, I'm guessing it would block about 10lbs worth of pellets since it takes up part of the hopper space.  However, if that 10lbs is unusable anyways, I guess it's a wash.

I'm wondering if Fred's stove has this?  Maybe that's why he can't get as many pellets into the hopper?  I know I can get a lot more than a bag when my stove is empty.


----------



## flynfrfun (Nov 19, 2011)

libirm said:
			
		

> NOW ON TO A CONCERN
> The stove makes a rotisserie sound every time the auger feed the stove! I think this is normal right?
> Can here it through out the whole house.



Sounds like your auger motor is defective.  I had to have 2 replaced before I got a good one.  It should be almost silent and not make the grinding noise a rotisserie makes.  You will have to convince your dealer of this though as they might say it is OK since it's working.

The insert does tend to magnify all noises thru the house if you installed it into a pre-fab fireplace.  That's how mine is.  I believe it is because it is sitting directly on the hard tile with a lot of surface area directly resting on the tile.  The freestanding only has 4 spots where it touches the tile and therefore is a little more insulated from transmitting noise to the house.  I think I've got a way to fix this though...I'm going to lay 1/8" thick Lytherm under the stove railing/support structure.  I'm thinking this will be enough to isolate the stove from a lot of the motor hum/vibration that gets transmitted to the house.


----------



## libirm (Nov 19, 2011)

flynfrfun said:
			
		

> libirm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fly-
Mine -0- clearance fireplace was completely removed, box built to accept the unit.
The frame of the unit does sit on four leveling legs with the only attachment to walls is the stabilizing screw in the front, pressing up on the header. 
I do agree a insert in a brick fireplace or stand alone will be more apt to deaden sound, be more quite.
I was thinking to myself that possibly a defective motor or part, which could happen to any brand or machine, your comments help me feel even stronger towards that conclution.
My installer will stopping by and will see what he says, it is hard to explain the sound over the phone, he have to experience it for himself.
Also I wait to my other friend who has the same install going on has the same complaint when it is done.
Again thanks for the help.


----------



## cuznvin (Nov 19, 2011)

libirm said:
			
		

> flynfrfun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good luck with it. Let us know what Billy has to say.. I do think Enviro needs to have a little better Quality Control on their units before sending them out though.


----------



## kykel (Nov 19, 2011)

I can hear mine each time it turns when im sitting in the same room. Its more like a hum, no big deal. I cant here it any where else in the house. Keep us posted.
I added the log and didnt change a thing. Doubt that the log is making any noise


----------



## flynfrfun (Nov 20, 2011)

Libirm,
Here are some pics of what my install looked like when I did it.  I don't use the leveling bolts which I believe helps cut some of the noise transmission down.  The hearth was built level, so they really were not needed.  I do however, use the jam bolt on the top side to keep the docking station in place.


----------



## flynfrfun (Nov 20, 2011)

Here is what my auger motor sounded like prior to them finally getting me a good one...

http://vimeo.com/17527157

The new one is almost silent.  I can hear a very slight "hum" when it runs, but I have to really listen for it.  The old one about drove me nuts!


----------



## flynfrfun (Nov 20, 2011)

Libirm,
I forgot something.  Are you in premium fuel setting (red LED)?


----------



## libirm (Nov 20, 2011)

Fly-
First- Beautiful install, box and tile nicely done-
Wow- sound? How did you do that?  Very nice, I have a digital camcorder I try and record it and post, I guess on vimeo as well.

And finally yes it is on Premium-red light

Hey Fly thanks so much for the help this- I will try and post something later.

It has been warm here, in 50's so stove has not been on, just having a pellet stove seems to chase the cold away?! ;-)


----------



## flynfrfun (Nov 20, 2011)

My digital camera has a video setting.  So, I just recorded with that and posted to vimeo.  Yeah, it took me a week to tear out the old gas fireplace and build the box and new hearth.


----------



## libirm (Nov 20, 2011)

While looking in the stove I don't remember  the agitator moving, I should move when the auger moves- I think that how it should work, right?
Does the Agitator work independently of the auger?
When the stove was being installed, I remember the two sprockets connected by a chain...I have to believe that they run the auger & agitator together.

Not sure which why I am asking here.

Later- I put this to a test, if the agitator should be moving and it is not, it may be producing the loud rotisserie sound I been asking about.

Later
PB


----------



## flynfrfun (Nov 20, 2011)

In premium mode, the agitator runs for 1 min every 30 minutes.  It does make some noise.  If the chain is too tight, it will make more noise though.  The chain will get tighter as the stove heats up, so you want it a little on the loose side when the stove is cool.  It is adjustable.


----------



## kykel (Nov 20, 2011)

Also on start up the agitator will start to turn after 5 minutes and stop when the stove detects the fire. In the manuel it states that the auger wont turn for 10 min. on startup. Obviously this is incorect.


----------



## flynfrfun (Nov 20, 2011)

Fixed...LEFT FIRE.  

I have noticed a lot of M55's (including mine) tend to have more fire in the left side of the burn pot.  I did some experimenting and have been able to even up the fire so that it is pretty even across the burn pot.  After looking at how the pellets drop, I was able to determine that the auger pushes them slightly to the left side of the chute as they fall.  I think it has to do with the direction the auger turns.  Anyways, I made a little sheet metal diverter which diverts just enough of the pellets to the right side of the pot to get a nice even fire.  It's basically an extension of the existing chute, but straightens out the pellets that are heading too far to the left.  I've been tinkering with this for a few months and am glad to finally have good results.  The fire is even more enjoyable to watch now!


----------



## hinkbot (Nov 21, 2011)

i am looking at the m55 or the gci60 (regency), and from some other posts understand them to be the same.  the room that this would reside in has the main tv in it.  does any noise from the insert make watching tv difficult without cranking the volume?


----------



## Eatonpcat (Nov 21, 2011)

hinkbot said:
			
		

> i am looking at the m55 or the gci60 (regency), and from some other posts understand them to be the same.  the room that this would reside in has the main tv in it.  does any noise from the insert make watching tv difficult without cranking the volume?



I have the M55 insert...It is relatively quiet, but you can hear it!!


----------



## kykel (Nov 21, 2011)

they are a little noisy. You should see if a dealer has one operating so you can judge for yourself. the higher the setting the louder the fan noise. The m55 is a great stove. A lot of happy owners on this site.


----------



## BradH70 (Nov 21, 2011)

Eatonpcat said:
			
		

> hinkbot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It also depends on the model year. The newer models have a "higher" output heat exchange fan motor, making them a little noisier then the older models. I believe I have the older model (am going to check next time I do a cleaning) and it is about 8' from the TV and we have no problem watching the TV with the volume at normal level.


----------



## flynfrfun (Nov 22, 2011)

Big difference in noise from old blower to new.  The old one was extremely quiet.  The new one is what I would call "average" noise.  Probably on par with the Harman Accentra and many other stoves.  But, the new blower really makes the stove put out the heat and the stove itself stays much cooler.


----------



## libirm (Nov 22, 2011)

Billy the installer stopped by this morning and he agreed with me that the motor is a little noisy so he is ordering a replacement for it today. Should in next week.
Yea!
Here is the finished product-
Love the stove, with a quieter motor it will be even better.


----------



## kykel (Nov 22, 2011)

owning a pellet stove, Great

Having a good dealer, Priceless


Glad to hear bill was right on top of it for you.


----------



## libirm (Nov 22, 2011)

My stove stopped, number 3 blinking.

I thought it might be out of pellets but I looked into the hopper and what i thought was quit a bit of pellets there...
But it did take a whole bag of pellets, barely.
Started it up and is running fine.

So the hopper does not completely empty of pellets? 

Is this typical?


----------



## BradH70 (Nov 22, 2011)

When I first started it up this season, it happened once or twice, but have not had it happen again. It seems that the pellets don't want to slide down the side of the hopper until there is a good bit of fines built up, reducing the friction.


----------



## kykel (Nov 22, 2011)

I had a problem with my old stove and pellets falling. when the hopper got low some pellets would stick to the side and the auger wouldnt be able to grab the pellets. the stove would  shut down but some times during shut down the pellets would fall down to the auger and it would appear that there was enough pellets in the hopper. I havent experienced this on the m55. Actually my stove uses all the pellets without shuting down. They all slide down to the bottom.


----------



## BradH70 (Nov 22, 2011)

I wonder if there is a difference in the slope of the hopper walls between the free standing and insert?


----------



## kykel (Nov 22, 2011)

was wondering that myself. they both hold 60 lbs.


----------



## libirm (Dec 8, 2011)

Well- the three amigos have their M55 installed-
We are all very happy with the stove and Billy's install.
My buddies stove's are really quite, I can't wait to have my new auger motor installed.
There is definitely a problem with it, oh well.
now on to other questions....


----------



## libirm (Dec 22, 2011)

:coolsmile: 
Well I am happy to say that tonight my dealer came over with a replacement Auger motor and the stove is whisper quit- just with sweet sounds of pellets dropping and the whoosh of the fan.
I am now completely and officially happy with my stove
 :coolsmile:
Now on to other questions.....


----------



## flynfrfun (Dec 22, 2011)

Awesome...glad you got it fixed.  A quiet auger is a must!  Sounds like you 3 Amigos are having fun with your stoves.  You should get them to get on this forum so we can all share experiences with the M55.


----------



## libirm (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks Fly-
I have been trying to get them involved, we will see.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Dec 22, 2011)

Wish I had some Amigos


----------

